# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مطلوب شركة نانو لوت  مسجلة nfa بها ميتاتريدر تقبل اكسبيرتات  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ninjawy

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا المساعدة من فضلكم بخصوص الطلب فى العنوان 
والمقصود بالنانو لوط هو أن تقبل الشركة التداول إبتداء من حجم 1 سنت للنقطة 
مع خالص الود

----------


## safari42

لا اعرف لمادا تحتاجون نانو لوت ما الفائدة منه 
ادا كنت ستربح 100 نقطة و في الاخر تساوي 1 دولار فما الفائدة من الفوركس اصلا 
هل من توضيح
شكرا

----------


## a77med

> لا اعرف لمادا تحتاجون نانو لوت ما الفائدة منه 
> ادا كنت ستربح 100 نقطة و في الاخر تساوي 1 دولار فما الفائدة من الفوركس اصلا 
> هل من توضيح
> شكرا

 اخى بعد احترامى ليك انت لاتعلم بظروف الناس فامن البعض يمتلك القدرة ان يفتح حسابات كبيرة وهذا فضل من ربنا سبحان وتعالى وفيه هؤلاء على قد حالهم بحسابات صغيرة فاياريت لاداعى لاحراجهم ودعواتك ليهم ان ييسر لهم الطريق ويكرمهم ,,, بالتوفيق لك ولصاحب الموضوع

----------


## forexmen

احب ان ازيد علي رد اخي صحي الموضوع انه لو كنت حديث العهد بالفوركس او حتي قديم العهد ولكن لم تتمكن بعد من طريق مربحة للتداول فعليك أن تبدأ بدلا من الديمو بحساب صغير جدا ليكون ليدك بعد الجدية في التطبيق والمتابعه ومن ثم تتعود علي الالتزام المطلوب واضيف ايضا ان هذه الحسابات الصغيرة تساعد في تجربة الاكسبرتات التي اثبتت نجاحا علي الديمو لفترة اكبر علي حساب حقيقي صغير قبل المضي في حساب اكبر 
والله الموفق

----------


## سوبر مان

اخي الكريم بعد تجربه فأن منضمه NFA فاشله ولا تضمن ارجاع اموالك بحاله اذا حدث معك مشكله بأي شركه خاضعه لقوانين المنضمه وهذا رد منهم انا تلقيته شخصيا بناءا على مشكله حصلت معي .....فقط همهم الوحيد هو تحرير المخالفات بحق الشركه وفرض غرامات عليها ....

----------


## M.Radwan

> اخي الكريم بعد تجربه فأن منضمه NFA فاشله ولا تضمن ارجاع اموالك بحاله اذا حدث معك مشكله بأي شركه خاضعه لقوانين المنضمه وهذا رد منهم انا تلقيته شخصيا بناءا على مشكله حصلت معي .....فقط همهم الوحيد هو تحرير المخالفات بحق الشركه وفرض غرامات عليها ....

 كلام غير صحيح طبعا 
واذا كان عندك اشكال مع احد شركات nfa اعرضه 
أقوى الشركات على مستوى الفوركس هي المسجله في nfa  
بدليل انك لن تجد شركات مسجله في nfa مقرها قبرص او جزر العذراء البريطانيه او الموريشوس  
وليس شرطا هناك شركات غير مسجله ونزيها جدا امثال ماركتيفا 
وهذه قائمه بها.يمكنه تبحث فيهم  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/nfa-r...-forex-brokers

----------


## M.Radwan

*تذكرت بالمناسبه شركة InterBankFX  
لدي حساب فيها ميني والنقطه من سنت وانت طالع 
وهي مسجله في NFA  
وفيها الاف المتداولين*

----------


## adeel

interbank

----------


## سوبر مان

[QUOTE=M.Radwan;1740987]  كلام غير صحيح طبعا 
واذا كان عندك اشكال مع احد شركات nfa اعرضه 
أقوى الشركات على مستوى الفوركس هي المسجله في nfa  
بدليل انك لن تجد شركات مسجله في nfa مقرها قبرص او جزر العذراء البريطانيه او الموريشوس  
وليس شرطا هناك شركات غير مسجله ونزيها جدا امثال ماركتيفا 
وهذه قائمه بها.يمكنه تبحث فيهم  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/nfa-r...-forex-brokers[/QUOTE 
ما بيطلع الك ولا لغيرك يحكي عن كلامي غير صحيح

----------


## وسام النوباني

في شركات كثيرة اخي الكريم بس انا لما قريتها لوط راح بالي لبعيد هيت تلفظ لوت

----------


## ninjawy

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكم ولكن انتربانك ليست إختيار مطروح لأن الحسابات الإسلامية بها عليها شبهات لأنها تأخذ عمولات تبييت على العقود إذا تم إغلاق السوق عليها 
الفكرة فى المتاجرة بالنانو لوط هووجود إستراتيجية بإكسبيرت يتم وضعها على حساب من 1000 دولار فقط وتحقق ربح جيد شهرياً ولكن باللوط المايكرو لا يمكن وضعها على أقل من 10 آلاف دولار

----------


## وسام النوباني

بوسطن
وسطاء المال العرب
FXDD

----------


## Wigan

السلام عليكم 
شركة اف اكس اوبن متاح فيها حسابات ميكرو واقل مبلغ ايداع هو واحد دولار والنقطة بتبتدى من واحد سنت فيما فوق

----------


## ninjawy

> بوسطن
> وسطاء المال العرب
> FXDD

 شكراً لك أخى العزيز ولكن بوسطن لا تقبل إكسبيرتات على النانو ووسطاء المال العرب واف اكس دى دى وجدت على موقعهم أقل شىء المايكرو ( النقطة = 1 سنت ) 
فهل لك تجربة معهم بإكسبيرت على حسابات نانو  
تحيتى لك

----------


## ninjawy

> السلام عليكم 
> شركة اف اكس اوبن متاح فيها حسابات ميكرو واقل مبلغ ايداع هو واحد دولار والنقطة بتبتدى من واحد سنت فيما فوق

 وعليكم السلام 
شكراً لك أخى الفاضل ولكننى أبحث عن شركة مسجلة nfa ولها مقر فى الولايات المتحدة

----------


## M.Radwan

[QUOTE=سوبر مان;1741148] 

> كلام غير صحيح طبعا 
> واذا كان عندك اشكال مع احد شركات nfa اعرضه 
> أقوى الشركات على مستوى الفوركس هي المسجله في nfa  
> بدليل انك لن تجد شركات مسجله في nfa مقرها قبرص او جزر العذراء البريطانيه او الموريشوس  
> وليس شرطا هناك شركات غير مسجله ونزيها جدا امثال ماركتيفا 
> وهذه قائمه بها.يمكنه تبحث فيهم  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/nfa-r...-forex-brokers[/QUOTE 
> ما بيطلع الك ولا لغيرك يحكي عن كلامي غير صحيح

 أعتذر ان كنت ضايقتك لكنك لم تذكر مبرر 
وشكرا على ردك :Asvc:

----------


## Wigan

[QUOTE=M.Radwan;1741259] 

> أعتذر ان كنت ضايقتك لكنك لم تذكر مبرر 
> وشكرا على ردك

 معلش اخ رضوان  
هوه اتقفلله حساب وفلوسه اتحجز عليها بسبب مجهول عشان كده هوه مخنوء من ال NFA

----------

